# I was accused of shoplifting and almost arrested today at CVS due to my appearance



## Fairest of all

Hi ladies!! So today I had quite an experience...

My mother and I were at CVS shopping for about 15 minutes before I checked out. I purchased a lipstick, handed the clerk my cvs card, and used ECB so it ended up being free. We went out to my car to leave and 2 police officers blocked my car in and demanded we get out. They told us the store called and is accusing us not only of shoplifting products today, but that that they think I have been stealing from them for MONTHS. The officers said they had been instructed to look for makeup, baby items, printer ink, medications and more 

My car and purse were completely searched through and they did background checks on us. I had 3 lipsticks on me...the one I just purchased (and had my receipt for) and 2 that cvs does not sell. In the back seat of my car I had a few magazines and bags with items we'd been out shopping for. That included one ink cartridge my mom bought. She couldn't find her reciept so THANK GOD she paid by credit card because the officers called the store she bought it at and verified she had just purchased it (it was also not one of the ink #'s the store claimed was stolen). The officers then said they were going in to review the store footage. After some time they came out and told us it cleared us and showed we did nothing wrong, but that the store was still 100% certain I was a thief and did not want my mom or I shopping there anymore. If we came back to the store they would call the cops and we would be arrested.

At this point the officers are like why did they even call us with no proof of wrongdoing? The officers went back inside to question the manager and associate who called and were told that I fit the "physical profile" of someone who would steal (because of my pink hair) and I'm in the store multiple times a week and often purchase nothing which they felt is suspicious. As you all know I'm constantly out running to cvs, walgreens, target etc looking for limited edition makeup displays and deals. Sometimes I'm just in and out if I don't see what I'm looking for. I guess my appearance and frequent store visits instantly qualified me to be the person who'd been stealing?

So the officers told us we were free to go...they would be taking no action against us not even a warning, but to stay the hell away from that store because they are dying to pin something on me for whatever reason.Words seriously cannot express how not only embarrassing, but scary it is to have cops search and threaten to arrest you when you know you've done nothing wrong. And even worse is knowing I'd been shopping there for months and they were secretly watching me hoping to spot me stealing something. So now I'm banned from shopping there (not like I'd choose to go back anyways).

The funny thing is I've actually been named student of the month and citizen of the year by the fort myers police department in the past. They need to teach their employees to stop making assumtions about customers based on their appearance. Not every person who looks different is a criminal

I posted a complaint onto their facebook wall if any of you would be so kind as to like, comment on or share my experience so it's not ignored. I'm still debating whether or not to take legal action against the store

https://www.facebook.com/CVS/posts/10151135685143116

I will be calling their customer service when they open back up on Monday, but I want something to be done about it before then so hopefully if my fb post generates enough interest they will take it seriously. Thank you


----------



## internetchick

I would contact an attorney. Immediately.


----------



## thepaintedlady

That is terrible. I have bright teal hair, and the people at my local CVS are also assholes to me. It's to the point now where I only bring my wallet inside, and even if they don't have what I am looking for I buy a drink or candy. I can't believe this happened. I'm definitely going to be commenting on that link you posted. I hope this all gets sorted out, and that it never happens again.


----------



## Leslie Wetzel

Sorry to hear this .Sound really awful and unlawful......... I wish I could tell you legally what to do, but at least you have the pleasure of never shopping at that store again. I cant tell you the types of people that are in my CVS in an urban area in terms of sketchy and no one blinks an eye, so to have them persecute you with no evidence besides dyed hair is not right. Sorry that you had to go through this, I can't really imagine, especially with your mother there! I feel like both the cops and store should have apologized, and I feel like they have no right to search you once outside of the store (unless you consented).


----------



## MissLindaJean

Definitely contact CVS and go up the chain. Get an attorney if need be because that is ridiculous and totally wrong. My sympathies to you and your mom for having to endure that bs!


----------



## Fairest of all

Thanks for your support ladies. I should mention that the police officers were thorough and did their jobs, but they were quite nice also. Nothing was done against my will....I offered to let them search my purse and car because I had absolutely nothing to hide. After more and more was pointing to cvs discriminating against me they definitely felt sorry for us. They could have written us warnings or sided with the store blindly and they didn't so I'm very thankful for that. I am in no way upset with them


----------



## MissLindaJean

For sure, the police were doing their job and responding. I'm not saying dirty cops don't exist, but they're responding and walking into situations blind or with little info. It's great they were professional and courteous, plus you made yourself less "suspicious" by being honest and cooperative. The fault lies with CVS and their employees.


----------



## Dalylah

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Thanks for your support ladies. I should mention that the police officers were thorough and did their jobs, but they were quite nice also. Nothing was done against my will....I offered to let them search my purse and car because I had absolutely nothing to hide. After more and more was pointing to cvs discriminating against me they definitely felt sorry for us. They could have written us warnings or sided with the store blindly and they didn't so I'm very thankful for that. I am in no way upset with them


The officers were just doing their job and while it is embarrassing I have no problem with what they did. I would have a big problem with what the store did though. I would definitely be calling corporate office and filing an official complaint. Judging from some of their FB comments they are pretty crappy to others as well.

Where I live no one would even blink at pink hair...that's SoCal for you lol. They are probably suspicious of me because I look too "normal".

Either way, we love you and your pink hair to bits here at MuT


----------



## morre22

Wow that is incredibly wrong and makes me angry for you! I would take legal action because they did discriminate against you.


----------



## iPretty949

Sue them for defamation. That is obviously NOT right!


----------



## divadoll

Sue CVS.  The officers may have been doing their job but the employees that called the police had no just cause.  They did not see you steal anything.  Even if you fit some profile, they would still have to have proof.


----------



## Amarah

OMG I cant even imagine if I were in the situation you faced! How dare they assume like that because you have pink hair WTF???

I would take action right away. Also, the police should have done their homework first and checked why the store got them to stop and search you BEFORE they did!

I am going to leave a comment on their facebook page... this is shocking.


----------



## UrbanFool

It sounds like the most of it was that you were in there all the time, and you have a distinctive look that they recognize immediately. I can't even imagine the "stealing" budget these stores have. I know there's another word for it, but my brain isn't all in gear at the moment.

I'm not sure a lawyer would be of much help without spending more money than the incident is worth, but a scathing letter (maybe even from a lawyer) might result in a fat gift card! (That you could use at a different CVS)? This isn't a store we have. But we have Walgreens and Rite-Aid. Probably close to the same. There's probably another one nearby enough.

As an aside, my best friend lives in Ft. Meyers. She has a pesticide company and I'm seriously proud of her achievements... after we were both stupid early 20's girls in San Francisco in the 80's.

Kelly


----------



## DBGenevieve

Sue them. You will win.


----------



## tweakabell

Commented on you FB post. Hopefully if enough people cause a ruckus CVS will take this event seriously. I'm sorry this happened to you. My friends and I did the same things as teenagers and while they always kept a closer eye on us, the cops were NEVER called to search us. That is beyond mortifying and it's terrifying that though you did nothing wrong you had to go through that and can no longer shop at a store you frequented often before (not that you'd want to).


----------



## diana16

That's ridiculous, I feel bad you had to go through all that. The other day at walmart they were having a knife show and they gave out free samples so my mom got one and when we were walking out some lady said that we apparently left without paying for the knife, I had to explain that it was a free sample and after that being confirmed we got to leave. But I was so mad cause all employees should be aware of what goes on so they dont confuse with them stealing. I hope something gets done about your situation that is really unfair


----------



## page5

What a horrible experience - so sorry you had to go throught that. Bravo to you for handling it so well. Completely unacceptable behavior by CVS.


----------



## goldenmeans

Sue CVS for discrimination and find the name of the manager who was targeting you and slap them with a slander suit.


----------



## internetchick

> Originally Posted by *DBGenevieve* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sue them. You will win.


 I don't think it will come to that. An attorney is a good thing to have, which is why I suggested talking to one, but I really think this could be settled without going to court.


----------



## lunadust

Most companies have policies that even if they know that you took something, if they didn't see you actually put it in your bag/pocket, they can't do anything. Probably so they don't get sued, which I would do since they obviously had no real reason to call the police on you.


----------



## lunadust

Oh and make sure you call the local news. They love stories like this.


----------



## MollyC2153

WTF. Get a copy of the police report too. Fcking aholes!


----------



## keelyknowsbest

Wow, that is just horrific! When a cop is driving behind me I get freaked out, even though I KNOW I didn't do anything wrong. So, I can imagine how scared you must have felt. 

CVS is one of my favorite beauty spots and it makes me sad that this happened. I would call a lawyers office and ask some questions, they will usually advise you if you have a case or not (not always for free), but they will let you know. 

I am so sorry that happened to you!


----------



## Fairest of all

Thank you so much for all the advice ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I plan on hearing what cvs has to say about the situation before I take legal action or go to the media. I've been shopping there for years and almost never have a problem so I'd love to think it is these individuals at fault and that cvs will not tolearate a loyal customer being treated that way. That was quite honestly one of the scariest experiences I've ever had. Like you said Keely, I start getting scared when a cop evendrives behind me so to have my belongings searched and being told I could be arrested was terrifying. Idk if any of you girls can relate, but I usually carry large purses with my life in there....sometimes I'l carry a few lip products, some face powder, concealer for touch ups, etc. I just happened to switch out purses to a small cross body and only threw in 2 lipsticks (a day and night color). The cops were questioning me about where I got those from (thank god they were 2 revlon colors not sold at cvs).What if I had a purse full of makeup on me like I usually do? It literally makes me feel scared to carry anything on me that I can't immediately prove I paid for.


----------



## lunadust

Even so, the camera feed would show that you didn't take it.


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Thank you so much for all the advice ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I plan on hearing what cvs has to say about the situation before I take legal action or go to the media. I've been shopping there for years and almost never have a problem so I'd love to think it is these individuals at fault and that cvs will not tolearate a loyal customer being treated that way. That was quite honestly one of the scariest experiences I've ever had. Like you said Keely, I start getting scared when a cop evendrives behind me so to have my belongings searched and being told I could be arrested was terrifying. Idk if any of you girls can relate, but I usually carry large purses with my life in there....sometimes I'l carry a few lip products, some face powder, concealer for touch ups, etc. I just happened to switch out purses to a small cross body and only threw in 2 lipsticks (a day and night color). The cops were questioning me about where I got those from (thank god they were 2 revlon colors not sold at cvs).What if I had a purse full of makeup on me like I usually do? It literally makes me feel scared to carry anything on me that I can't immediately prove I paid for.


 Whoa! I didn't even think about purse contents! I always carry a bag with makeup (in my monster of a purse lol)for touch ups, sometimes my Naked2..also, I typically carry around 3-5 glosses, balms, or stains! Fate was looking out when you downsized to a smaller bag. I hope CVS responds, shows some remorse and tries to alleviate your concerns with some favorable outcome because that is just whackadoo behavior on the employees' parts. Also, pooey on finding a new shopping place. You coupon and score good finds at CVS, right? It's a pain to switch stomping grounds, I feel ya on that.


----------



## sachi

OMG! That's like racism. File a complaint and yes, consult a lawyer


----------



## Fairest of all

The cops said quite often the camera angles don't catch everything but they can still charge you if you have items on you that match the desciption of anything stolen and can't prove where you got it from. Printer ink was one of the items they said we stole and my mom did have one in the car. Had she not been able to provide her credit card number, when and where she purchased it the officers said they could have reasonably assumed it was stolen and charges could have been made. They said if the products I had on me were sold at cvs and I couldn't prove I purchased them they could have done the same.


----------



## TinaMarina

Wow! I'm sorry this happened to you. I would hope that even if you did have a bunch of makeup in your purse that they would see that it had been previously opened and used. Most women I know carry a bunch of makeup in their purse! I will check out your facebook post. I hope you get a positive resolution out of this.


----------



## Bmunny84

Jeez... What year is it again??


----------



## zadidoll

I'm with everyone who said get a lawyer and file a lawsuit. What they did was wrong. Most state laws require the employee SEEING the person steal the item and must have eyes on them at ALL TIMES. They jumped to the conclusion that you're a thief due to your appearance.

District manager is *Ralph Littlefield* and his office is located in *Sarasota, Florida.*


----------



## MollyC2153

Tell CVS that the person who stole from their store is probably the person who is stealing from my building.. and IT'S NOT YOU!

What state are you in? I want to make sure you're not near me, because then I'd march in to yell at the CVS people for you!

Also, you're so damn cute, why would they think you look like a shoplifter?


----------



## Beauty-Flawed

So sorry this happened to you!


----------



## Hezzie

OMG that is awful!! I hope that something gets done about that.


----------



## KimberlyP

I agree. They harassed and bullied you with the police. They have no proof. Seek out an attorney.


----------



## Dalylah

As Zadi noted on FB, they have removed the main complaint thread from public view.


----------



## Totem

I posted on facebook last night too. Unbelievable! Maybe the manager and employees are ripping the store off and blaming it on you. I've heard of that happening before.They sound crazy enough. When I was in high school a friend and I were walking around inside a candy store giggling and when I got to the counter to pay for my candy the owner asked to see my bag. She proceeded to open it and took everything out looking for candy. That was definitely illegal because I never stepped out of the store.  I hope you get the manager there fired or moved.
 

And people don't learn their lesson until they screw with the wrong person.


----------



## maclothier

This is horrible.  I used to have pink hair myself (back in my youth....ah, memories), but this is irresponsible of the store.  I'm glad you allowed the police to search.  It makes you look good.  I also agree with Luna.  I used to work at a tv station, and we loved those types of stories.  Call the help desk or send an email to a reporter that you like.  They are usually pretty good about responding to these stories.  It really depends on what type of outcome you are wanting.  Do you want an apology?  A gift card?  Enlightenment?  lol...see what I mean?  Have an idea of what you want out of it before you contact them (f you haven't already done so).  Good luck to you!


----------



## Fairest of all

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As Zadi noted on FB, they have removed the main complaint thread from public view.


 Ya I'm pretty angry about that at the moment. The more they piss me off the bigger this is going to get so someone better get in touch with me soon lol



> Originally Posted by *maclothier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is horrible.  I used to have pink hair myself (back in my youth....ah, memories), but this is irresponsible of the store.  I'm glad you allowed the police to search.  It makes you look good.  I also agree with Luna.  I used to work at a tv station, and we loved those types of stories.  Call the help desk or send an email to a reporter that you like.  They are usually pretty good about responding to these stories.  It really depends on what type of outcome you are wanting.  Do you want an apology?  A gift card?  Enlightenment?  lol...see what I mean?  Have an idea of what you want out of it before you contact them (f you haven't already done so).  Good luck to you!


 That's a very good point. I guess all I want is for the company to take this issue seriously and give me a good reason to continue being a customer there. In my personal opinion I believe the manager and staff who reported me should be either fired or seriously disciplined and the entire store should have to take loss prevention courses. I want to know I can safely go into a cvs store without being followed, harassed, or accused of anything without solid reason or proof. I don't want a half assed "I'm sorry" or monetary compensation...just change.


----------



## tevans

I'd sue !


----------



## studiomakeup

What a crazy experience!!! I hate small minded people, I bet the person stealing blends into the wood work.

I am going to clean out my purse I have 6 lipsticks and a few lip glosses not to mention the concealers and mascaras, who carries receipts with them after you have been using a products.

Good luck with customer service.


----------



## mermuse

What scares me about this is that it could easily be me because I exhibit some of the same behavior of checking things out frequently as well as the added staring at displays and looking up swatches on my phone for long periods of time.

I had an incident once ages ago and come to think of it I had my hair dyed at the time as well.  Granted, I set off the detector at the store once on a fluke, but even after I volunteered to dump out my purse, they were very threatening and rude taking it to unnecessary levels even after finding absolutely nothing on my person.  It's frustrating and scary to be in that situation for sure.  I feel for you, and I'm sorry you had to deal with a much more intense version of it!  I hope someone picks up your story so this kind of behavior can be corrected.  It's crazy because the few times I worked in retail we were more under the impression that we couldn't do anything about it unless we had a ton of proof beyond personally witnessing the theft.  At the store you were at, they seemed to have gone to an extreme with zero evidence that you were connected which is illogical and ridiculous.


----------



## Dalylah

As a few have suggested, if they don't respond properly you could contact the press. They would be all over it and you would certainly be getting an answer.


----------



## Fairest of all

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What scares me about this is that it could easily be me because I exhibit some of the same behavior of checking things out frequently as well as the added staring at displays and looking up swatches on my phone for long periods of time.
> 
> I had an incident once ages ago and come to think of it I had my hair dyed at the time as well.  Granted, I set off the detector at the store once on a fluke, but even after I volunteered to dump out my purse, they were very threatening and rude taking it to unnecessary levels even after finding absolutely nothing on my person.  It's frustrating and scary to be in that situation for sure.  I feel for you, and I'm sorry you had to deal with a much more intense version of it!  I hope someone picks up your story so this kind of behavior can be corrected.  It's crazy because the few times I worked in retail we were more under the impression that we couldn't do anything about it unless we had a ton of proof beyond personally witnessing the theft.  At the store you were at, they seemed to have gone to an extreme with zero evidence that you were connected which is illogical and ridiculous.


 I do the same exact thing with looking up swatches on my phone haha. Sometimes I also sit down in the aisle, organize my coupons, and do the math of how I want my transaction to go. I understand some people may find it a little strange, but it does not give them the right to accuse someone of anything without proof. I'm sorry to hear something similar happened to you as well. It's just such a scary feeling


----------



## ladybritt

That is just awful what happened to you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank goodness you didn't have your other purse with you! I really hope someone does something and gives you a real apology and not some faux apology letter and a gift card (although a gift card would be nice!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) I also posted the link to your comment on their facebook since it was hidden. Good luck!


----------



## JessicaMarie

Absolutely ridiculous. Coming at it from a perspective of a retail worker, it is insane. I work in a very small local discount store and yes there are people that attempt to steal (switching price tags, bringing in a big purse, etc) but what we do is watch for suspicious behavior before making accusations. Being a small place, there isn't as much overhead as there is in say a corporation like CVS or Walmart. So sorry this happened to you. It definitely makes me think. I know I make the rounds at numerous drugstores and I'm in Walmart's beauty department just browsing more than once a week. I don't always buy something, I just like to look. That should not be grounds for someone accusing you as a thief. Wishing you luck in solving the issue. Know there are many girls on here to back you up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lulubelle107

Wowza, so sorry this happened to you!  I shop at the same Rite Aid several times a week as it's on my way home from work.  I browse the makeup section every time but don't always buy something.  I'd be so sad if something like this happened to me, as I've been a loyal customer. 

I'd definitely raise a stink if it did happen.  Getting the media involved seems to get the best results, at least from what I've observed.  Getting a lawyer involved typically seems to raise defenses and a "united front hold the wall " mentality, regardless of who is at fault.


----------



## Hellocat4

I feel so bad you had to go through this.  Terrifying, is right.  I just left a comment, and "liked" a few different responses I thought were helpful.  It looks like that post got lots of hits up until it was hidden- which I also think is shady, btw.


----------



## perlanga

Terrible experience, sorry to hear that. I would call corporate first and see what they are willing to do for you.


----------



## Fairest of all

Thank you ladies for the advice. I really just want this to get resolved and be done with. I am seriously the most shy person alive so I'm really avoiding contacting the media and having to be on camera and all. I'm giving it until Monday when I can call customer service and if it's not resolved then I'll be taking other action.

Btw I am seriously pissed they hid my comment. Why would they just ignore it instead of at least saying SOMETHING to make the situation better?


----------



## Canny Charlene

So sorry this happened to you.  It sounds like they know that this could get out of hand quickly if the public is involved.  I hope that this is resolved for you, but I doubt that they can compensate for the way you were treated outside of court. They definitely had an ulterior motive at that store and should not be allowed to ban you when you have not done anything wrong (I know you don't want to go back anyway).  I hope this works out for you. Good luck!


----------



## Dalylah

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you ladies for the advice. I really just want this to get resolved and be done with. I am seriously the most shy person alive so I'm really avoiding contacting the media and having to be on camera and all. I'm giving it until Monday when I can call customer service and if it's not resolved then I'll be taking other action.
> 
> Btw I am seriously pissed they hid my comment. Why would they just ignore it instead of at least saying SOMETHING to make the situation better?


They figure they can keep removing stuff and hopefully you go away. I wouldn't let it slide myself. If they are doing it to you, they are doing it to someone else.

No matter what you decide, you have my support.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jackieblue

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What scares me about this is that it could easily be me because I exhibit some of the same behavior of checking things out frequently as well as the added staring at displays and looking up swatches on my phone for long periods of time.


 Same here, and I do really like to carry big bags. I spend plenty of time looking up reviews at makeup places.

I am so, so sorry that this happened to you. I hope they do their very best to make things right.


----------



## nicnacbeauty

This is horrible! I am so sorry this happened to you.

I am so sick of companies that try to cover up this behavior instead of addressing it, apologizing and educating their employees.


----------



## lunadust

Their public relations is probably off until tomorrow so you probably won't hear anything until tomorrow afternoon. I assume they hid the facebook post until they decide how to handle it.


----------



## SnowLeopard

I'm so sorry, what a terrible experience. I had a similar thing happen to me at TJ Maxx a few months ago, I was shopping with my boyfriend and the cashier did not remove one of the security sensors from something I bought, if I remember correctly it was a makeup set from theBalm. So you can guess what happened next, as we were leaving the alarm goes off I assume they didn't remove the sensor so go back into the store. An employee runs over and was very accusatory and rude to my bf who had been carrying the bag she made a huge scene and it was soooo embarrassing. I actually had to intervene bc she was being so rude to my bf who was too nice to say anything. I told her don't be rude and don't talk to us like that, it was the fault of your coworker for not removing the sensor. After I put her in her place she quickly removed the sensor and gave me back my makeup without saying much else and we left the store. It all happened so fast that we really didn't take it in until we were in the car then, reflecting on the situation, we got so mad. I called the store and an employee said the manager was busy and took a message. This happened on a Friday afternoon, when I never heard back from the manager I called their corporate office Monday. The person I talked to was very responsive and recognized how embarrassing the incident was for me, she apologized on behalf of the company and I believe it was genuine. She took my address and phone number so I was expecting they would sent me a coupon or $10 gift card or something, they actually sent a letter and a $25 gift card. I also heard back from the store manager within about an hour, she apologized, explained that there had recently been a change in management and asked for a description of the employee. I felt the company was responsive, which tends to be more important to the customer than the issue that they wanted addressed. I still shop at that TJ Maxx and I don't believe that employee is there anymore. My situation did not escalate to what yours did and the police were not involved. Had they been, I don't think I would have handled myself as well as you did because I would have been furious and not have given consent to search my bag or car. I would have been arrested and then included false arrest as part of my lawsuit. I would absolutely take legal action if I were you, CVS has shown zero responsiveness to your situation, they are aware of it and rather than do anything at all even an apology or tell you the appropriate person would get back to you Monday they chose to ignore you and make your post private. You deserve to be treated better and not to be profiled as a criminal.


----------



## apriwolf

Get the officers badge numbers and the report, the manager on dutys name in info and called an attorney asap. Because you were being profiled by the store and threatened by the them and the cops who did not have a warrant to search your car you can sue the hell out of them all. Just remember to collect all your evidenece and to write up your statement and your mothers.


----------



## honeybeemee

I pray you OWN that store....SUE THEIR PANTS OFF!!!!


----------



## MrsYaYaMom

It is horrible that this happened to you! I am sure there are many of us who browse these kinds of stores multiple times a week, looking for new releases or limited edition products. I carry several makeup products with me, as I am sure many women do, and I doubt any of us would have proof of purchase for things we have been using for a while. Hopefully CVS will make it right. On a side note, I grew up in the Naples/Ft. Myers area and visit often because my family is still there, I would love to know which CVS store it is so that I can avoid it. Also, I am glad the FMPD treated you well, my Brother-in-Law is a police officer for them.


----------



## Roxane68

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm with everyone who said get a lawyer and file a lawsuit. What they did was wrong. Most state laws require the employee SEEING the person steal the item and must have eyes on them at ALL TIMES. They jumped to the conclusion that you're a thief due to your appearance.
> 
> District manager is *Ralph Littlefield* and his office is located in *Sarasota, Florida.*


 This is true in the Walmart store I work in. You have to know what EXACTLY was stolen and where it was stashed on their person. And you can't lose visual at anytime. Plus only a salaried member of management or AP (Asset Protection) can stop the person or call the police. I also commented on the FB post. I am disappointed that CVS would chose to hide a post and not contact you.  Please obtain a copy of the police report. It will have the manager's name and attending police officiers if you decide to take legal action. Not legal action against the police officers but the manager. You might need the police names for a law suit. Which I am going to assume CVS will try to avoid.

We had an associate accuse a customer of stealing without i's dotted and t's crossed and he no longer works for Walmart. I hope you get a resolution that you are happy with!


----------



## MollyC2153

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is true in the Walmart store I work in. You have to know what EXACTLY was stolen and where it was stashed on their person. And you can't lose visual at anytime. Plus only a salaried member of management or AP (Asset Protection) can stop the person or call the police. I also commented on the FB post. I am disappointed that CVS would chose to hide a post and not contact you.  Please obtain a copy of the police report. It will have the manager's name and attending police officiers if you decide to take legal action. Not legal action against the police officers but the manager. You might need the police names for a law suit. Which I am going to assume CVS will try to avoid.
> 
> We had an associate accuse a customer of stealing without i's dotted and t's crossed and he no longer works for Walmart. I hope you get a resolution that you are happy with!


Yeha, I worked at Hollister and it was the same. We couldn't accuse a customer. We could say, if we saw them put a shirt in their bag, "Oh we have some jeans that would look really great with that shirt!" but we couldn't say "Stop stealing stuff lady!" and call the cops


----------



## Katie-Gaslight

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would contact an attorney. Immediately.


 
This.

I quite literally could not close my mouth while reading this, what did these people think?! Try to get the officers that searched the car as witnesses. People suck... wow!


----------



## Tyari

I would sue the hell out of them! Harassment and defamation. Make sure you follow through on contacting customer service and filing a complaint. Don't let them get away with this! Pink hair? Really? They need to be retrained on how to really spot someone that stealing and not to physically profile someone with different color hair or whatnot. That's ridiculous. I didn't know people with different color hair were such criminals! Oh please, give me a break. Sock it to 'um!


----------



## zadidoll

> Originally Posted by *Beautiijunkii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pink hair? Really? They need to be retrained on how to really spot someone that stealing and not to physically profile someone with different color hair or whatnot. That's ridiculous. I didn't know people with different color hair were such criminals!


 Apparently so. I guess that means Amy from Sugarpill, Snooky &amp; Tish from Manic Panic, Betsey Johnson (and I could go one and on) are all criminals as well because they have brightly colored hair. Stupid manager... I find those with color hair and even those with tattoos tend to be the NICEST people out there more so than "normal" people. In my area the ones who do the most shoplifting are the upper middle class and rich girls who have the expensive clothes and have mommy and daddy's money to buy anything they want.


----------



## hjc682

Disgusting,. Esp considering they have hid the post. I havent shopped there in a long time, but I wont ever because of this. From reading through some of their recent FB customer posts, you arent alone.


----------



## GlitterKillah10

Girl i have the SAME PROBLEM i have tattoos everywhere, funky hair etc and i am CONSTANTLY being followed around stores by employees/ secret shoppers and at times i want to be like "hey how are you? Im kate and since your SO interested in following me around u figured i would just introduce myself to you! Wtf these people feel that since we look a certain way we are thieves. Thats called profiling and its illegal. SUE immediately Hun X


----------



## calexxia

Ironically, the SUCCESSFUL shoplifters are the ones who are inconspicuous..... hate that not looking like a Stepford wife causes so much hassle for folks that are just minding their own business....


----------



## apriwolf

I would recommend getting all your factual evidence in place such as the officers badge numbers, the manager on duty's name and how long she/he has been working there, and depending on what state you are in police may or may not have the right to search your car without a warrant, so I would look into that, who called the police is a big concern too. If it was the manager their boned, if it was a staff member they were taught to do so by the manager and both people could lose their jobs.

Contact an attorney asap too! It is profiling and harassment. Since that store found nothing wrong they legally can't ban you and you my dear have a case that could get you a lot of grievance pay. An attorney will be able to guide you along the way much better cause they will know all the laws in your area. Oh, also since you, hopefully will be working with legal help they can request the loss and stolen accounts and records from the store to look into how often, what times and dates and what is being stolen from the store. This can prove that you are Innocent too as well as the tapes that have to be surrendered to legal teams to review. 

I say, slaughter them! Also, I am sorry that they did that to you. The same thing happens to me when I go into the Great Wall Shopping Mall here in Kent, WA. I am followed everywhere by the shop keepers. It is really annoying and I even heard one of them say, "White people can't be trusted. They steal. Watch her." It sucks that profiling still happens to this day.


----------



## tweakabell

If Amber gave permission to search her vehicle (which it sounds like she did), the officers don't need a warrant.


----------



## calexxia

"probable cause" is all that's needed in Florida, or verbal consent.


----------



## kayleigh83

I agree with everyone else - I know you seem reticent to press charges and involve the media, but in this case you really should. You say you want them to change, but with big corporations like this, the threat of a fat lawsuit and negative press is what is the most likely thing to cause that change. And you really should be compensated for the bull**** they put you and your mom through!


----------



## Fairest of all

WOW. The district manager at CVS was a DICK. He said my mom is banned from ALL stores for LIFE, no action will be taken against any of the employees involved and he advised me to no longer shop at the store if I feel I'm being profiled. He gave no explaination for why the police were called on us, would not tell me the names of the employees who called on us, nothing. I'm officially done and I hope anyone aware of this situation calls to make a complaint. I know I'm contacting a lawyer and the media immedately.


----------



## ladybritt

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> WOW. The district manager at CVS was a DICK. He said my mom is banned from ALL stores for LIFE, no action will be taken against any of the employees involved and he advised me to no longer shop at the store if I feel I'm being profiled. He gave no explaination for why the police were called on us, would not tell me the names of the employees who called on us, nothing. I'm officially done and I hope anyone aware of this situation calls to make a complaint. I know I'm contacting a lawyer and the media immedately.


Wow indeed!!! That is RIDICULOUS! I'm glad you are contacting a lawyer and the media. Get em girl and please keep us updated.


----------



## lunadust

Is the only reason your mom is banned because the person she was shopping with was "suspicious"? They are really reaching there.


----------



## yoru

I am so sorry to hear this Amber. The CVS near my house is very nice to me at least. But this is too horrible, we trusted CVS enough to shop there and this is what we get?

I'd say definitely get a lawyer and sue them. This is so wrong! And the dic..I mean district manager's reaction explains why they hide your post on their fb wall because apparently they don't give a shit.

I think I'd rather walk 15 minutes to the nearest RiteAid than shopping at CVS from now on.


----------



## Fairest of all

The manager is sticking to their accusations and basically saying they DID see my mom trying to steal printer ink even though it would be impossible for her to handle any without breaking open a locked display first (the employee who called told us that). The store has the right to ban anyone for any reason from what I'm told...they could hate the way you look and tell you not to return and apparently it's legal. The manager also says she never suspected or profiled me which is a complete lie. I was specifically told they recognized me and thought my mom and I were in on it together. Also if they never suspected me why was I searched specifically for makeup and my mom specifically for printer ink? The manager is basically lying out her ass so she doesn't get into trouble and the company is choosing to look the other way.


----------



## lunadust

If you get the media involved, higher ups in the company will get involved and someone will get in trouble. Contacting the media may get more done than a lawyer.


----------



## mariahk83

> Originally Posted by *mickdraggen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Get the officers badge numbers and the report, the manager on dutys name in info and called an attorney asap. Because you were being profiled by the store and threatened by the them and the *cops who did not have a warrant to search your car* you can sue the hell out of them all. Just remember to collect all your evidenece and to write up your statement and your mothers.


 Police don't usually need a warrant to search a car, since a card is mobile - and most items are visible - and she volunteered to a search to her belongings.


----------



## bluebird26

> Originally Posted by *Beautiijunkii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would sue the hell out of them! Harassment and defamation. Make sure you follow through on contacting customer service and filing a complaint. Don't let them get away with this! Pink hair? Really? They need to be retrained on how to really spot someone that stealing and not to physically profile someone with different color hair or whatnot. That's ridiculous. I didn't know people with different color hair were such criminals! Oh please, give me a break. Sock it to 'um!


 I agree! From what I understand it'd even illegal to search someone after he/she has left the store. Even worse if they profiled you...grrrrrrrrr You should really get a lawyer consultation and see if you have a case (I'm sure you do!!) a consultation is not very expensive. Please stand up for your rights!


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Police don't usually need a warrant to search a car, since a card is mobile - and most items are visible - and she volunteered to a search to her belongings.


 Also, the police were responding to the call made by the CVS employees and, acting on their "tip" have every right to ask to search car/bag contents. The blame is with CVS, not the police, who were courteous and just doing their job. As Fairest stated, they were helpful and then confused by their inclusion after learning the store employees had no physical evidence, despite months of watching her. Fairest, best of luck in perusing this to the fullest extent! I hope you get assistance and the media to help you channel your story and mistreatment. This is incredibly dumbfounding and horrible business on CVS's part. Businesses, even large corporations, do not like bad press because it can be reflected all the way back to their portfolios lol. I hope the outcome is favorable for you!


----------



## DropsofKarma

Absolutely disgusting. I won't be shopping at CVS anymore. 

Keep us updated with your situation. I completely agree with InternetChick, get a lawyer. Eyewitnesses in these cases usually don't mean anything because like you said, they could be lying to cover their own butts.


----------



## goldenmeans

This is the epitome of unprofessional for all CVS parties involved. Bring the hammer of Thor down on their asses.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> WOW. The district manager at CVS was a DICK. He said my mom is banned from ALL stores for LIFE, no action will be taken against any of the employees involved and he advised me to no longer shop at the store if I feel I'm being profiled. He gave no explanation for why the police were called on us, would not tell me the names of the employees who called on us, nothing. I'm officially done and I hope anyone aware of this situation calls to make a complaint. I know I'm contacting a lawyer and the media immediately.


 I don't think these "manager" types understand the power of social media and the interwebs. Your post on their Facebook page is being seen by thousands. Your post on this forum will be taken into consideration by hundreds, if not thousands, of makeup addicts and beauty bloggers who have MANY options when it comes to cosmetics retailers. Living in Tucson, I am surrounded by drug stores, but always preferred CVS when purchasing makeup. I probably spend $300 a year on beauty stuff at CVS. I no longer feel right about giving my hard earned money to company who displays such poor judgment to their customers and then shows no remorse or acknowledgment. 

Whether I was the CVS district manager or a suit sitting in CVS corporate headquarters right now, I would be THOROUGHLY EMBARRASSED by this situation and be trying my best to make it right and uphold a respectable reputation. 

You need to bypass the district office and contact corporate. 

*CVS Corporate Office Headquarters HQ in the USA:*One CVS DriveWoonsocket, RI 02895Corporate Phone Number: 1-401-765-1500Corporate Fax Number: 1-401-762-2137Corporate Email: [email protected]

Write a physical letter, email the letter and fax the letter.


----------



## amberlamps

This does not surprise me.

CVS was a shit hole (to employees even) when I worked for them, and consequently, I did not shop there for a few years after I quit after being verbally accosted by my manager over something that was completely out of my control.

Then when I finally got around to going back, thanks to my shitty insurance not giving me very many choices for select medication, they were a shit hole again. As an ex-employee, I knew all of the rules and they followed none of them.

I found out Target is a pharmacy I can go to, so I switched.. and made a scathing complaint about that CVS's lack of service. A few days after the complaint, I received a call asking if I wanted to fill any of my prescriptions and I said hell no.

I should mention that the first CVS I worked at was really nice and the managers treated me like a human being. But the one I got switched to that was closer to home was horrible. I'd probably drive the 15-20 minutes there if I had to use CVS again.

PS. Sorry this is happening to you.


----------



## Fairest of all

The stupid thing is now they are covering their asses and saying I was never a suspect. If that were true why was MY purse searched, why was MY vehicle searched, Why was MY body searched and why did the officers say the store SPECIFICALLY told them to search ME for makeup, tools to break locks, and baby products? How the hell would the officers just randomly know how often I'm in the store and to search me for stolen makeup if the associates weren't well aware of who I am, what type of products I shop there for, and to tell the officers to search me for them?


----------



## pinkdiamonds

Let me just say that I like your pink hair. If I were you, I would contact an attorney ASAP! Sorry this happened to you, it sounds traumatic!


----------



## pinkdiamonds

Get a copy of the police report immediately!


----------



## zadidoll

Wow. I'm shocked and yet not surprised. by this. What I'm more shocked about is the behavior of the district manager. Like you said clearly they don't undertstand the power of social media much less media has.


----------



## diana16

I'm also shocked at the district manager's behavior, I could never imagine this happening at my CVS everyone is so nice and friendly. I honestly hope that manager gets put in his place!


----------



## tweakabell

Unfortunately I'm not surprised. As I said on FB, they will only take this seriously after it hurts their business. And for the people who have to search for web presence for CVS (and I know you exist) I WILL NO LONGER SHOP AT CVS DUE TO THIS INCIDENT. I think it's ridiculous that to get any sort of justice you have to throw a fit instead of companies just admitting they were wrong. Sorry Amber, I was hoping for a solution but it seems CVS does not care.


----------



## BeautyPhoenix

I am putting up posts with your link on facebook to it, I do not feel right shopping at CVS any longer, they have now lost a costumer completely.


----------



## tweakabell

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The stupid thing is now they are covering their asses and saying I was never a suspect. If that were true why was MY purse searched, why was MY vehicle searched, Why was MY body searched and why did the officers say the store SPECIFICALLY told them to search ME for makeup, tools to break locks, and baby products? How the hell would the officers just randomly know how often I'm in the store and to search me for stolen makeup if the associates weren't well aware of who I am, what type of products I shop there for, and to tell the officers to search me for them?


 Well the other stupid thing is if they didn't specifically target you he is saying they just randomly choose customers to call the police on (which I know is not the case) but that's an even scarier thought to put out there instead of owning it.


----------



## KimberlyP

This is just out of hand. How did they know your mom had purchased printer ink at another store and supposedly was trying to steal it at CVS? Good luck getting this exposed.


----------



## apriwolf

This was already said by someone else. I forgot to add that unless she gave consent they need a warrant. And it is state by state. Damn people!


----------



## goldenshimmer

This shouldn't happen to any one! so sorry to hear that

xx


----------



## Hezzie

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Apparently so. I guess that means Amy from Sugarpill, Snooky &amp; Tish from Manic Panic, Betsey Johnson (and I could go one and on) are all criminals as well because they have brightly colored hair. Stupid manager... I find those with color hair and even those with tattoos tend to be the NICEST people out there more so than "normal" people. In my area the ones who do the most shoplifting are the upper middle class and rich girls who have the expensive clothes and have mommy and daddy's money to buy anything they want.


Its the elderly ppl who they really need to look out for. When I worked in retail they were the biggest thieves.


----------



## dawallewein

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi ladies!! So today I had quite an experience...
> 
> My mother and I were at CVS shopping for about 15 minutes before I checked out. I purchased a lipstick, handed the clerk my cvs card, and used ECB so it ended up being free. We went out to my car to leave and 2 police officers blocked my car in and demanded we get out. They told us the store called and is accusing us not only of shoplifting products today, but that that they think I have been stealing from them for MONTHS. The officers said they had been instructed to look for makeup, baby items, printer ink, medications and more
> 
> My car and purse were completely searched through and they did background checks on us. I had 3 lipsticks on me...the one I just purchased (and had my receipt for) and 2 that cvs does not sell. In the back seat of my car I had a few magazines and bags with items we'd been out shopping for. That included one ink cartridge my mom bought. She couldn't find her reciept so THANK GOD she paid by credit card because the officers called the store she bought it at and verified she had just purchased it (it was also not one of the ink #'s the store claimed was stolen). The officers then said they were going in to review the store footage. After some time they came out and told us it cleared us and showed we did nothing wrong, but that the store was still 100% certain I was a thief and did not want my mom or I shopping there anymore. If we came back to the store they would call the cops and we would be arrested.
> 
> At this point the officers are like why did they even call us with no proof of wrongdoing? The officers went back inside to question the manager and associate who called and were told that I fit the "physical profile" of someone who would steal (because of my pink hair) and I'm in the store multiple times a week and often purchase nothing which they felt is suspicious. As you all know I'm constantly out running to cvs, walgreens, target etc looking for limited edition makeup displays and deals. Sometimes I'm just in and out if I don't see what I'm looking for. I guess my appearance and frequent store visits instantly qualified me to be the person who'd been stealing?
> 
> So the officers told us we were free to go...they would be taking no action against us not even a warning, but to stay the hell away from that store because they are dying to pin something on me for whatever reason.Words seriously cannot express how not only embarrassing, but scary it is to have cops search and threaten to arrest you when you know you've done nothing wrong. And even worse is knowing I'd been shopping there for months and they were secretly watching me hoping to spot me stealing something. So now I'm banned from shopping there (not like I'd choose to go back anyways).
> 
> The funny thing is I've actually been named student of the month and citizen of the year by the fort myers police department in the past. They need to teach their employees to stop making assumtions about customers based on their appearance. Not every person who looks different is a criminal
> 
> I posted a complaint onto their facebook wall if any of you would be so kind as to like, comment on or share my experience so it's not ignored. I'm still debating whether or not to take legal action against the store
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/CVS/posts/10151135685143116
> 
> I will be calling their customer service when they open back up on Monday, but I want something to be done about it before then so hopefully if my fb post generates enough interest they will take it seriously. Thank you


 OMG!  That is AWFUL, and I'm so sorry this happened to you and your mom!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I can totally sympathize...a few years ago, my husband and I stopped in at a Fred Meyer near my parent's home (Freddy's is "our" store, and we spend a TON of money there, just not at this particular one).  As we were getting ready to pay, the clerk asked for our driver's licenses and started walking away.  I stopped her and asked what she needed them for.  She said it was random "routine" verification they do.  Um, if that is the case, how come our Freddys never, ever has done that?)  She came back a few minutes later and handed our licenses back and checked us out.  I was appalled!  I know it was because my husband had long hair and was a little dusty from working on our blueberry farm that day.  No further explanation was given, and we've never been back to that particular store.  However, I did send off a not-so-nice letter to the company.  Totally sucks that they profile like that!


----------



## omgitsliz

Bleh, I used to work for CVS and its no suprise they treat their customers just like their employees. More of a reason for me to save money and not shop there anymore.


----------



## merkington

I wholeheartedly believe that people misuse lawsuits, but in this case I hope you sue their pants off. This is seriously unacceptable behavior, and what's worse is that no one is taking responsibility for it. As long as someone said they were sincerely sorry and meant it I would take that as a victory. And that's not even that hard because they are absolutely in the wrong!! But treating you even more rudely and backtracking on the fact that they were LEGITIMATELY profiling you for no reason? That's horrible and they deserve to pay for it.

I'm so so sorry this happened to you and keep us updated on the situation!!


----------



## Flawlessface

> I wholeheartedly believe that people misuse lawsuits, but in this case I hope you sue their pants off. This is seriously unacceptable behavior, and what's worse is that no one is taking responsibility for it. As long as someone said they were sincerely sorry and meant it I would take that as a victory. And that's not even that hard because they are absolutely in the wrong!! But treating you even more rudely and backtracking on the fact that they were LEGITIMATELY profiling you for no reason? That's horrible and they deserve to pay for it. I'm so so sorry this happened to you and keep us updated on the situation!!


 I totally agree with her! Take her advice and sue those suckers!!!


----------



## sleepykat

I'm sorry this happened to you, Amber. I love your hair, but even if you hate the way a person looks, that is not a reason to harass them. I am fortunate with my local CVS; they are so nice to me. The pharmacist remembers my name. I often go in there and browse; you know how makeup addicts browse: we go back and forth between the same aisles talking ourselves in and out of purchases and checking swatches on our smartphones. The person I am inside would dye her hair blue, green, or purple. But I purposely don't because I know that people judge others like they did to you, and while I perhaps could deal with it individually, I don't want those judgments to reflect on my volunteer work. Anyway, the whole thing is crazy.


----------



## CourtneyB

Commented on your facebook post! Please please PLEASE go to the media with this one!


----------



## lunadust

There seems to be 3 posts on Cvs's facebook today with people complaining about how they were treated in cvs.


----------



## Totem

One thing I learned in life is to go to the very top if you want to get something done. Don't waste your time with the middlemen.


----------



## Fairest of all

Thank you for all the comments and support everyone! Sorry I haven't been on here responding to each of you, but I've really been affected by what happened and have just been trying to keep my mind off of it a bit. So many people have commented or re posted my story on CVS's wall, but unfortunately 99% of them were immediately hidden by whoever runs the facebook page. Part of me does want to go to the media, but part of me is just so stressed out by the situation that I feel like I can't deal with it anymore. I haven't even left my house since this happened because I'm so scared something like it is going to happen again. My poor mom who is fully disabled with post traumatic stress disorder is taking it even worse. She's been having horrible panic attacks non stop once I told her she's been banned from all CVS stores.....the only drug store within walking distance from our house (she has no car) and also where she has gotten some of her meds filled. She just can't understand how people can be so heartless or get away with punishing someone even after they have been proven innocent. I can honestly say it's one of the worst experiences we have ever gone through


----------



## mermuse

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you for all the comments and support everyone! Sorry I haven't been on here responding to each of you, but I've really been affected by what happened and have just been trying to keep my mind off of it a bit. So many people have commented or re posted my story on CVS's wall, but unfortunately 99% of them were immediately hidden by whoever runs the facebook page. Part of me does want to go to the media, but part of me is just so stressed out by the situation that I feel like I can't deal with it anymore. I haven't even left my house since this happened because I'm so scared something like it is going to happen again. My poor mom who is fully disabled with post traumatic stress disorder is taking it even worse. She's been having horrible panic attacks non stop once I told her she's been banned from all CVS stores.....the only drug store within walking distance from our house (she has no car) and also where she has gotten some of her meds filled. She just can't understand how people can be so heartless or get away with punishing someone even after they have been proven innocent. I can honestly say it's one of the worst experiences we have ever gone through


 Sadly, if all of this is true especially with all the stress involved, all the more reason to seek out something legally.  See if you can consult a lawyer at the very least.  I know that will cost money, but they can give you an idea if you have a case hopefully in a short amount of time.


----------



## CourtneyB

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Sadly, if all of this is true especially with all the stress involved, all the more reason to seek out something legally.  See if you can consult a lawyer at the very least.  I know that will cost money, but they can give you an idea if you have a case hopefully in a short amount of time.


Agreed. I feel like it's even more reason to have something done, especially if they're not being cooperative.

RE: The media. Here's some advice from a PR/Journalism student... We've learned in class that the best way to go big is to start small. Contact your local news outlets to see if they'll be interested in covering your story. Once you have a piece already produced, you can use that to pitch higher and higher up! (Plus, a lot of national outlets scan lots of local stations or papers to get ideas for they're stories!) Plus, use the network you've got here! How many beauty bloggers frequent this site - a ton! If you can provide any factual information - the names of the police who stopped you, the police report, etc - it'll help, too. Finally, SOCIAL MEDIA. Start a page about the issue so that we can all mobilize in one place!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast

CVSSucks.com.... just sayin. I know a cute web designer too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ladybritt

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you for all the comments and support everyone! Sorry I haven't been on here responding to each of you, but I've really been affected by what happened and have just been trying to keep my mind off of it a bit. So many people have commented or re posted my story on CVS's wall, but unfortunately 99% of them were immediately hidden by whoever runs the facebook page. Part of me does want to go to the media, but part of me is just so stressed out by the situation that I feel like I can't deal with it anymore. I haven't even left my house since this happened because I'm so scared something like it is going to happen again. My poor mom who is fully disabled with post traumatic stress disorder is taking it even worse. She's been having horrible panic attacks non stop once I told her she's been banned from all CVS stores.....the only drug store within walking distance from our house (she has no car) and also where she has gotten some of her meds filled. She just can't understand how people can be so heartless or get away with punishing someone even after they have been proven innocent. I can honestly say it's one of the worst experiences we have ever gone through


 Your poor mom and poor you! I agree it might be too stressful to contact media and/or seek legal counsel. That decision is ultimately up to you. I know if anyone did something like that to me (especially hurting my mother in the process) I would be furious and do whatever it took to make it right. That is just my personality, though, I think you should go with your gut and do what is comfortable to you!


----------



## Totem

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> CVSSucks.com.... just sayin. I know a cute web designer too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


There's an idea. If you are too stressed to jump in and get an attorney right away take the time to document everything that has happened including facebook screen shots. You can document it all on a website too like 'CVSSucks.' Recently some lady on one of my scrapbooking boards got ripped off and fought back with a website. I saved her site for reference because I liked how she documented everything beautifully. Here's her site for reference. http://scrapbookneedsripoffreports.weebly.com/index.html I figured if I ever got into it with a company I could do the same thing using her site for reference. I would email the CVS CEO with the facts for a resolution so it can be documented rather than speaking by phone where it becomes a 'he said, she said' situation. Take a deep breath and be calculating. You're in no rush. Be like snake.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast

> Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> There's an idea. If you are too stressed to jump in and get an attorney right away take the time to document everything that has happened including facebook screen shots. You can document it all on a website too like 'CVSSucks.' Recently some lady on one of my scrapbooking boards got ripped off and fought back with a website. I saved her site for reference because I liked how she documented everything beautifully. Here's her site for reference. http://scrapbookneedsripoffreports.weebly.com/index.html I figured if I ever got into it with a company I could do the same thing using her site for reference. I would email the CVS CEO with the facts for a resolution so it can be documented rather than speaking by phone where it becomes a 'he said, she said' situation. Take a deep breath and be calculating. You're in no rush.


 A sucks site definitely gets noticed. I got ripped off by a local furniture company and created a sucks website where customers can post their own reviews of the place. The employees discovered it and went crazy, posting all KINDS of gossip about the CEO and his crooked dealings, secret affairs, etc. The company offered to buy the website from me for $2,000 and I turned it down. They are still trying.


----------



## kawaiimeows

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you for all the comments and support everyone! Sorry I haven't been on here responding to each of you, but I've really been affected by what happened and have just been trying to keep my mind off of it a bit. So many people have commented or re posted my story on CVS's wall, but unfortunately 99% of them were immediately hidden by whoever runs the facebook page. Part of me does want to go to the media, but part of me is just so stressed out by the situation that I feel like I can't deal with it anymore. I haven't even left my house since this happened because I'm so scared something like it is going to happen again. My poor mom who is fully disabled with post traumatic stress disorder is taking it even worse. She's been having horrible panic attacks non stop once I told her she's been banned from all CVS stores.....the only drug store within walking distance from our house (she has no car) and also where she has gotten some of her meds filled. She just can't understand how people can be so heartless or get away with punishing someone even after they have been proven innocent. I can honestly say it's one of the worst experiences we have ever gone through


 please please please call a lawyer. i'm a first year law student so i can't tell you a lot, i just learned this week that merchants do have privilege to ask people that they have reasonable belief shoplifted questions or search them (it might be hard to prove that they didn't have a reasonable belief, idk, i personally don't think they had any grounds to ask y'all anything). and what i learned might vary in different jurisdictions, but your mother's condition coupled with the stress you are personally suffering from it might be enough fuel for a lawyer.


----------



## Totem

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> A sucks site definitely gets noticed. I got ripped off by a local furniture company and created a sucks website where customers can post their own reviews of the place. The employees discovered it and went crazy, posting all KINDS of gossip about the CEO and his crooked dealings, secret affairs, etc. The company offered to buy the website from me for $2,000 and I turned it down. They are still trying.







Priceless!


----------



## Steffi

If you haven't already, definitely screencap EVERYTHING on Facebook and save it to a disk/jump drive/your computer.


----------



## lechatonrose

posted on their wall. I hope this is made right

eta: well, I had a post on their wall. Surprise, surprise, it's gone now.


----------



## DropsofKarma

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you for all the comments and support everyone! Sorry I haven't been on here responding to each of you, but I've really been affected by what happened and have just been trying to keep my mind off of it a bit. So many people have commented or re posted my story on CVS's wall, but unfortunately 99% of them were immediately hidden by whoever runs the facebook page. Part of me does want to go to the media, but part of me is just so stressed out by the situation that I feel like I can't deal with it anymore. I haven't even left my house since this happened because I'm so scared something like it is going to happen again. My poor mom who is fully disabled with post traumatic stress disorder is taking it even worse. She's been having horrible panic attacks non stop once I told her she's been banned from all CVS stores.....the only drug store within walking distance from our house (she has no car) and also where she has gotten some of her meds filled. She just can't understand how people can be so heartless or get away with punishing someone even after they have been proven innocent. I can honestly say it's one of the worst experiences we have ever gone through


 I would be stressed out too! What makes me upset is that CVS isn't doing everything in their power to rectify the situation. They just gave you a 1-800 number so YOU can call in and talk about your experience. And they are censoring their facebook page! They're trying to cover everything up! Just like the store manager.


----------



## hjc682

> Thank you for all the comments and support everyone! Sorry I haven't been on here responding to each of you, but I've really been affected by what happened and have just been trying to keep my mind off of it a bit. So many people have commented or re posted my story on CVS's wall, but unfortunately 99% of them were immediately hidden by whoever runs the facebook page. Part of me does want to go to the media, but part of me is just so stressed out by the situation that I feel like I can't deal with it anymore. I haven't even left my house since this happened because I'm so scared something like it is going to happen again. My poor mom who is fully disabled with post traumatic stress disorder is taking it even worse. She's been having horrible panic attacks non stop once I told her she's been banned from all CVS stores.....the only drug store within walking distance from our house (she has no car) and also where she has gotten some of her meds filled. She just can't understand how people can be so heartless or get away with punishing someone even after they have been proven innocent. I can honestly say it's one of the worst experiences we have ever gone through


 I know a lot of people abuse suing under the "emotional duress' thing, but this is clearly emotional duress. I think you should contact a lawyer, CVS is as wrong as a 3$ bill for doing this to you and your Mom.


----------



## LoriAnnLV

Seems like Florida CVSes have some other issues as well.

U.S. Revoking 2 CVS Store's Controlled Substance Licenses


----------



## zadidoll

I wonder which two CVS stores? All the article says is, "_The DEA has alleged the two stores, about 30 miles south of Orlando, were inappropriately filling prescriptions for oxycodone, which can be highly addictive, and also had suspicious sales of other controlled substances._"


----------



## lunadust

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder which two CVS stores? All the article says is, "_The DEA has alleged the two stores, about 30 miles south of Orlando, were inappropriately filling prescriptions for oxycodone, which can be highly addictive, and also had suspicious sales of other controlled substances._"


 If one of those is the same CVS, it seems even more likely one of the employees was stealing and trying to pin it on you.


----------



## zadidoll

Ahh, but the thing is low level employees can't easily steal oxycodone even A-Techs and B-Techs can't steal it easily and it would be a pharmacist(s) or manager that would have easy access. A-Techs and B-Techs do have access to the medications, A-Techs more so than B-Techs but still it would be really hard for them to steal.


----------



## Baberanza

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahh, but the thing is low level employees can't easily steal oxycodone even A-Techs and B-Techs can't steal it easily and it would be a pharmacist(s) or manager that would have easy access. A-Techs and B-Techs do have access to the medications, A-Techs more so than B-Techs but still it would be really hard for them to steal.


 This is true but if we're looking at it from a point of view of just stealing "little" stuff (lipsticks, ink catridges, etc) maybe an emplyee was stealing those items and trying to pin it on Amber because they know she frequents the store? Either way, I'd personally like to email the corporate company and give them a piece of my mind over this matter but I'm not going to make a fuss until Amber decides what she's happy to do.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MollyC2153

> Originally Posted by *wintersnowpeach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This is true but if we're looking at it from a point of view of just stealing "little" stuff (lipsticks, ink catridges, etc) maybe an emplyee was stealing those items and trying to pin it on Amber because they know she frequents the store? Either way, I'd personally like to email the corporate company and give them a piece of my mind over this matter but I'm not going to make a fuss until Amber decides what she's happy to do.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


We had this happen when I worked at Hollister. An employee was stealing cash and clothing.


----------



## Fairest of all

I don't think that could be my store....I'm about 90 miles south west of orlando. I wish though haha


----------



## Nightgem

What happened to you was the last straw for me with CVS. I pulled all 18 of my prescriptions this morning from them and took them all to another pharmacy in town. They lost close to $4500.00 dollars a month from me as I have no insurance and must pay for it out of my pocket. All those times I would impulse buy while waiting on my scripts is also going to be over. And yeah they have terrible customer service. What ever happened to innocent till proven guilty? I'm with alot of the others call an attorney and see what he says. The media is a great outlet as well because that's when people stand up and take notice.


----------



## Baberanza

> Originally Posted by *Nightgem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What happened to you was the last straw for me with CVS. I pulled all 18 of my prescriptions this morning from them and took them all to another pharmacy in town. They lost close to $4500.00 dollars a month from me as I have no insurance and must pay for it out of my pocket. All those times I would impulse buy while waiting on my scripts is also going to be over. And yeah they have terrible customer service. What ever happened to innocent till proven guilty? I'm with alot of the others call an attorney and see what he says. The media is a great outlet as well because that's when people stand up and take notice.


  I even told my boyfriend of this story and his reaction was "wow! she should sue them." and then, "are you still gonna shop there?" and then "write them a corportate letter. tell all those makeup girls to do it. thats not fair just cuz she has pink hair." lol so cute. but seriously! they're losing a significant amount of profit just from us girls hearing your story.


----------



## Totem

I think CVS is owned by Albertson's which has been laying off a ton of employees. I don't think they're in the position to be losing customers.


----------



## zadidoll

Albertsons is owned by SuperValu. Albertsons sold their free standing drugstore - _Osco Drug_ and _Sav-on Drugs - _to CVS. From Wikipedia so take it with a grain of salt.



> On January 23, 2006, CVS announced that it had agreed to acquire the freestanding drug store operations of supermarket chain Albertsons. The deal included the acquisition of 700 drug stores trading under the Osco Drug and Sav-On Drugs banners, mostly in the Midwest and Southwestern United States with primary concentration of stores in Southern California and Northern Illinois; and was formally completed on June 2, 2006. Transition of Sav-On and Osco stores to the CVS brand began shortly thereafter, and was completed by December 2006. CVS now dominates the Southern California market. Also included were Albertsons Health'n'Home (now CVS Home Health) durable medical equipment (DME) stores. Approximately 28 CVS Home Health locations are present in Arizona, California and the Kansas City area, representing CVS' first venture into the specialized DME market.


----------



## BeautyMist

Unbelievable!

I would be so angry if it happened to me .

I hope they apologise to you.


----------



## tiff1002

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi ladies!! So today I had quite an experience...
> 
> My mother and I were at CVS shopping for about 15 minutes before I checked out. I purchased a lipstick, handed the clerk my cvs card, and used ECB so it ended up being free. We went out to my car to leave and 2 police officers blocked my car in and demanded we get out. They told us the store called and is accusing us not only of shoplifting products today, but that that they think I have been stealing from them for MONTHS. The officers said they had been instructed to look for makeup, baby items, printer ink, medications and more
> 
> My car and purse were completely searched through and they did background checks on us. I had 3 lipsticks on me...the one I just purchased (and had my receipt for) and 2 that cvs does not sell. In the back seat of my car I had a few magazines and bags with items we'd been out shopping for. That included one ink cartridge my mom bought. She couldn't find her reciept so THANK GOD she paid by credit card because the officers called the store she bought it at and verified she had just purchased it (it was also not one of the ink #'s the store claimed was stolen). The officers then said they were going in to review the store footage. After some time they came out and told us it cleared us and showed we did nothing wrong, but that the store was still 100% certain I was a thief and did not want my mom or I shopping there anymore. If we came back to the store they would call the cops and we would be arrested.
> 
> At this point the officers are like why did they even call us with no proof of wrongdoing? The officers went back inside to question the manager and associate who called and were told that I fit the "physical profile" of someone who would steal (because of my pink hair) and I'm in the store multiple times a week and often purchase nothing which they felt is suspicious. As you all know I'm constantly out running to cvs, walgreens, target etc looking for limited edition makeup displays and deals. Sometimes I'm just in and out if I don't see what I'm looking for. I guess my appearance and frequent store visits instantly qualified me to be the person who'd been stealing?
> 
> So the officers told us we were free to go...they would be taking no action against us not even a warning, but to stay the hell away from that store because they are dying to pin something on me for whatever reason.Words seriously cannot express how not only embarrassing, but scary it is to have cops search and threaten to arrest you when you know you've done nothing wrong. And even worse is knowing I'd been shopping there for months and they were secretly watching me hoping to spot me stealing something. So now I'm banned from shopping there (not like I'd choose to go back anyways).
> 
> The funny thing is I've actually been named student of the month and citizen of the year by the fort myers police department in the past. They need to teach their employees to stop making assumtions about customers based on their appearance. Not every person who looks different is a criminal
> 
> I posted a complaint onto their facebook wall if any of you would be so kind as to like, comment on or share my experience so it's not ignored. I'm still debating whether or not to take legal action against the store
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/CVS/posts/10151135685143116
> 
> I will be calling their customer service when they open back up on Monday, but I want something to be done about it before then so hopefully if my fb post generates enough interest they will take it seriously. Thank you


 I was in a Walgreens last year and I kept my motorcycle helmet on.  They waited until I found all I needed and then asked me to remove my helmet.  I just left all the stuff and left.  I guess they thought because I rode a freaking pink scooter I had a gun or something.  The only reason I am going back to a Walgreens is to look for the Disney Villans.


----------



## zadidoll

Looks like CVS managers are not the only ones who act like idiots. One of the managers at a Walmart called the cops on a bunch of elementary schools and called them a flash mob.

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2012/09/14/walmart-refuses-to-let-school-choir-sing-god-bless-america-in-store-on-11/

_Principal Terri Thelmas told the Sun Sentinel that in an "effort to right a wrong," the students went outside and performed in the parking lot. The students and parents were already heading to their cars when the police arrived, saying they were responding to reports of a "flash mob."_   _Thelmas tells the Sun Sentinel she is the one who arranged the performance with a store manager named "Frank." The manager on duty that night reportedly called the choir a "liability" and added that "Frank" had been fired._


----------



## mizjmakeup

*PSHH! I never shop at CVS because the things they sell are sometimes marked high in price. *

*Go to Walgreens or Rite Aid... whatever you have in your state. That is also creepy to have*

*someone be watching you and probably talking about you whenever you go there. You could*

*sue them easily and win. CVS sucks anyways, they are the wannabes to Walgreens.*

*Walgreens will always be the best for me!  (btw, pink hair is awesome! they're just *

*jealous because they have boring hair, unlike you.)*


----------



## divadoll

Could you make your font larger?? Its hard for us with bad eyesights to see what you posted.



> Originally Posted by *mizjmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *PSHH! I never shop at CVS because the things they sell are sometimes marked high in price. *
> 
> *Go to Walgreens or Rite Aid... whatever you have in your state. That is also creepy to have*
> 
> *someone be watching you and probably talking about you whenever you go there. You could*
> 
> *sue them easily and win. CVS sucks anyways, they are the wannabes to Walgreens.*
> 
> *Walgreens will always be the best for me!  (btw, pink hair is awesome! they're just *
> 
> *jealous because they have boring hair, unlike you.)*


----------



## corvettekrista

On your keyboard, select "control +" It will make things bigger, just in case you are on a different site and the font is not large enough. You can hold down the control key and hit + as many times as it takes to get things larger. Also, Control - will make things smaller.


----------



## zadidoll

Another story of employees going over board.

http://www.ktla.com/news/landing/ktla-safeway-four-year-old-shoplifting,0,4391450.story

The little 4-years-old girl ate some dried apricots and the security guard banned her for life, threatened to have HER arrested and was just a plain ol' jerk.


----------



## divadoll

Yes, I know how to make zoom in and out but why post in tiny font to begin with?



> Originally Posted by *corvettekrista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On your keyboard, select "control +" It will make things bigger, just in case you are on a different site and the font is not large enough. You can hold down the control key and hit + as many times as it takes to get things larger. Also, Control - will make things smaller.


----------



## corvettekrista

> Yes, I know how to make zoom in and out but why post in tiny font to begin with?


 I don't know, I didn't post the tiny font. I was just trying to help you.


----------



## divadoll

Thats ok. My original comment wasnt for you either :/



> Originally Posted by *corvettekrista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't know, I didn't post the tiny font. I was just trying to help you.


----------



## Dalylah

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Another story of employees going over board.
> 
> http://www.ktla.com/news/landing/ktla-safeway-four-year-old-shoplifting,0,4391450.story
> 
> The little 4-years-old girl ate some dried apricots and the security guard banned her for life, threatened to have HER arrested and was just a plain ol' jerk.


This makes me sad. When I was little my mom used to let us eat bananas in the store if we were hungry and we would tell the checkout person we did and they would just weigh one of our bananas again. I just don't understand why they didn't charge the parent for a handful of apricots and realize that she is 4.


----------



## Claudia Marcus

I agree! I would contact Legal Aid who probably will not help but INSTEAD will you refer you to a lawyer who will. Some schools have an affiliated legal counsel (for example all students at my college could visit a lawyer for free!). Good luck and I'm sorry for your miserable experience.


----------



## Libby Bubbles

Actually, this might be tricky. I used to work in retail and I know that we've called security (and law enforcement) on past customers just based on suspicion. Once the police check out the situation, the individuals are free to go. I've heard of people suing after being _arrested_ which is typically where the line is drawn. Of course it doesn't mean that you're any less traumatized, but it's more cut and dry if you were falsely arrested than falsely accused. Either way, I'd still see a lawyer.


----------



## mishtastic

My mom too!!! If I was thirsty she would let me open the water or juice and just bring the empty bottle up. I still do that while waiting in line!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This makes me sad. When I was little my mom used to let us eat bananas in the store if we were hungry and we would tell the checkout person we did and they would just weigh one of our bananas again. I just don't understand why they didn't charge the parent for a handful of apricots and realize that she is 4.


----------



## greenapril

I do that when I'm thirsty I always pay for the bottle I opened. I've never had a problem with it. If I went into a store with a bottle of soda I make sure to get a sticker on it so that they know it's an outside drink. Just in case.



> Originally Posted by *mishtastic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My mom too!!! If I was thirsty she would let me open the water or juice and just bring the empty bottle up. I still do that while waiting in line!
> 
> Quote:


----------



## cherilynn8

I would sue their butts!!!!  Shame on them to put you through that!!!  One time my friend and I were in JC Penney and were hurrying around the store because they were close to closing and when we left the store we were approached by 2 people saying they were security guards and thought we stoled some stuff.  They asked to see the inside of our purses and my friend just opens hers up to which I promptly put my hand over it and said how do we know you are security.. where is your badge or store ID.. They proved they were security and we proved we didn't steal a friggin thing.  I was so upset I went back into the store and demanded to talk to a manager because I was going to ream them out but good.. but as soon as he got in front of me all I could do is bawl my head off.  I was so so upset.  My friend had to do all the talking.  I know exactly how you feel and I hope you see a lawyer.. They have no right to ban you from the store because of the way you look.. Do it fast so the police officers don't forget.. They didn't write a report so you need a statement that they heard the manager say it was because of the way you looked.


----------



## mizjmakeup

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thats ok. My original comment wasnt for you either :/


 
 i always post in tiny font...


----------



## DreamWarrior

Wow! This whole thing is amazing!  Im surprised no one has contacted the media FOR you!! Do you have a "7 on your side" or something in FL?


----------



## LauraBrooks

I just now found this thread, and I feel SICK. Fairest, I am so sorry this happened to you!!
I once was arrested for shoplifting because I returned an outfit I had bought the day before and paid cash.. Came back to the store with it and all tags and had forgotten the receipt for the purchase. I still remember how frightened I was.. even though I didn't steal a thing.. And how mad I was at the dept. store for treating a great customer that way!!

IMO, CVS is a pathetic store anyway. I have gotten Rx filled there because they used to be Eckerd's and were managed and stocked much better then. As you know, Eckerd's is or was a Florida- owned family business. I was loyal to Eckerd's because it is a store I have liked all my life.. But, my family will now be going across the highway from CVS to Walgreen's for our Rx and anything else the 2 stores sell that we need. If CVS treated you this way, then any of us could be next, and besides, I want to show solidarity.
Funny, but the local CVS has cut down the number and quality of cosmetic displays to almost nothing here. I can walk by and maybe see one Wet n Wild display and a Sally Hansen, but nothing like the L'Oreal,  Revlon, and Maybelline seasonal makeup displays they used to have.  I think they expanded the wine and beer category of the store instead. 

I'm glad you weren't alone. I was alone when I was handcuffed and taken to jail. I still have nightmares about it, and that store's horrible mistake with me happened in the early 90's. It felt like something out of a Geoge Orwell novel.  

Hold your head up high and find a better quality of business to do your cosmetic shopping in. They proved their worth when they messed with you. Total zeros.

Oh, and we have a huge blanket type liability policy on our homeowner's insurance. We bought it when we had our pool designed- before a hole was even excavated. Even though we have a locked fenced pool area, I didn't think our homeowner's insurance was enough. One of the provisions I didn't ask for and didn't expect to find is insurance against being sued for either libel or slander. I guess it is standard on a liability policy. 

*I bet CVS has a similar policy.. I think a civil suit would definitely be beneficial.* 

I wish I had not been so naive and scared. I would have had a whale of a suit against the dept. store which lied about me. ( Yes, the receipt was found and all charges were dropped, but I was perp walked out of a store I had really liked with my hands handcuffed behind my back like I was The Shoe Bomber). 

I cried like a baby.


----------



## Cheerbear841

I think that you should take legal action on CVS. That was so wrong on their part. Just because you have pink hair and you like shopping there. I know people think its would just be easy for you to call CVS Corporate but a lot of retail corporates don't care. I work for a retail company and one of my managers is an total ass to the employs and customers. He has gotten to the point where he hate employs, like throwing boxes at them, he has slammed a door into my back and didn't care. Some of us employs have called about him and we get a lot of customers say that they have called as well and corporate doesn't care. They tell us they cant do anything about it. Which I know is a lie. So, if I was you would take legal action. Because they judged you on how you look. But also comes down to you. I wish you good luck and sorry to hear about this.


----------



## Cheerbear841

> Originally Posted by *mizjmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *PSHH! I never shop at CVS because the things they sell are sometimes marked high in price. *
> 
> *Go to Walgreens or Rite Aid... whatever you have in your state. That is also creepy to have*
> 
> *someone be watching you and probably talking about you whenever you go there. You could*
> 
> *sue them easily and win. CVS sucks anyways, they are the wannabes to Walgreens.*
> 
> *Walgreens will always be the best for me!  (btw, pink hair is awesome! they're just *
> 
> *jealous because they have boring hair, unlike you.)*


 Im with you on that. You can get them same thing at Walgreens for a lower price.


----------



## Val Erler

many companies are not even allowed to accuse someone of stealing, even after witnessing it first-hand because of the fact that a lawsuit may follow that they're afraid to deal with.  i think you ought to atleast have a lawyer send something their way, it is total b.s. for them to get away with that.


----------

